# Amazon Fire TV stick



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Has anyone got one of these? If so, could you comment?

For 30 odd quid I was thinking of getting one for the house mainly just to expand the options available to Mrs GMJ who does have to put her feet up in the pm due to her MS.

We don't have any subscription TV and don't want it either so anything that can expand viewing for this price (and a one off price) looks interesting.

Are there alternatives available?

Oh...we don't want to watch TV on our laptop, tablet or mobile phone either:smile2:

Theoretically if one had wifi in ones MH would it work through the TV in the MH as well?

TIA

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Has anyone got one of these? If so, could you comment?
> 
> For 30 odd quid I was thinking of getting one for the house mainly just to expand the options available to Mrs GMJ who does have to put her feet up in the pm due to her MS.
> 
> ...


I think it is subscription TV anyway Graham, just get a normal Freeview PVR, clue in the name


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

My understanding is that it gives access to the free "iPlayers" from the various channels [repeat viewing on line thingies]. I may be wrong but the blurb I read seemed to point that way

I think if you upgrade to Amazon Prime you can get more but that wouldn't bother us tbh

Graham:smile2:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dunno about Amazon but we've got the nowtv box, similar thing, we just use it for catchup tv with BBC iplayer etc and sometimes watch youtube stuff on there.

£14.99 for the box only. You can buy Sky movie passes etc but its optional.

http://www.nowtv.com/

Pete


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you do not say if your TV is a smart TV.in which case you only need a dongle that connects to your BB.router.wireless.
Or you could connect your router direct to the TV and use it as a monitor and stream tv.
This would mean no extra cost.Or a dongle for the TV is around £35.

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> you do not say if your TV is a smart TV.in which case you only need a dongle that connects to your BB.router.wireless.
> Or you could connect your router direct to the TV and use it as a monitor and stream tv.
> This would mean no extra cost.Or a dongle for the TV is around £35.
> 
> cabby


There's nowt smart about our TVs...nor indeed the users most days:grin2:

So no: not a smart TV just a normal one

Graham:smile2:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I've just got one of the latest version of the Google Chromecast dongles for £30.

Provided your TV has HDMI input it should work ok if you have a reasonable broadband speed - mine's about 6Mb and it seems to work ok streaming via my laptop and android tablet - actually once started it streams direct from your router so you can do other things with your laptop/tablet.

Unfortunately the BBC iplayer is the only on demand service available (same as on my Humax freeview PVR) so no 4OD or ITVPlayer at present, but Youtube works fine.

Of course it puts you well and truly in the clutches of Google :frown2:

Not sure about using it in the motorhome yet would depend on getting a fast connection and probably not possible at Caravan Club site wifi offerings.

Steve


----------

